# Wheels and street drag tires



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I have 06 gto, wanting to get some nitto nt 555r's for rear and maybe some 17' x 9 wheels for rear. a street drag setup. anybody have suggestions on if this will have any clearance problems, and suggest some wheels.
maybe even some other combo solutions. i definately want street drag radials. and don't want to do any cutting or rolling on rear fenders or wells. thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

you can try this link to get info about fitment issues:cheers 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7497


----------



## Rocketman69 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have the Nitto 555rs on my stock 17x8 wheels. The tires I have are 275/40/17s and fit with no problems. One thing to note is the fact that my fenders have already been rolled because of my daily driver tires. The tires it normally wears are Nitto 555s @ 275/35/18 on an 18x9.5" TSW Thruxton with a 45mm offset. I'm not positive as I type this, but I don't think the 275/40/17 Drag Radials would create a rubbing issue as they are mounted further in (due to offset) and actually not as wide as my 18" tires that are on the TSWs. I'll measure it up tonight or tomorrow to make sure. My buddy has an '05 A4 that he wanted to try these tires out, but he doesn't want to roll the fenders either. We'll check them on his car and get back to you.

-Gib


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

The Nitto 275/40/17's mounted on the stock rims wouldn't fit my car. Hit the fenders hard. Even rolling them wouldn't have fixed it. Went with the stock 18's with BFG Drag Radials, 245/40/18, fit great and grip like theres no tomorrow.

So check the fit before you drive off with them, Good Luck!

Chris


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

oldsow said:


> I have 06 gto, wanting to get some nitto nt 555r's for rear and maybe some 17' x 9 wheels for rear. a street drag setup. anybody have suggestions on if this will have any clearance problems, and suggest some wheels.
> maybe even some other combo solutions. i definately want street drag radials. and don't want to do any cutting or rolling on rear fenders or wells. thanks


I use stock wheels that I found on Ebay be patient got them for180 on my doorstep and have 245 45 17 nittos and when heated up at track I knee jerk clutch @4500 or more with no spin.Lots of opinions on sizes but Im with you as far as rolling or cutting.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

So i should go with the nitto extreme drag radials nt555r 245x45R 17 on a set of extra stock 17 inch wheels? and will have no problems? let me know if i am right. If i am it sounds good to me. Thanks Guys


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> The Nitto 275/40/17's mounted on the stock rims wouldn't fit my car. Hit the fenders hard. Even rolling them wouldn't have fixed it. Went with the stock 18's with BFG Drag Radials, 245/40/18, fit great and grip like theres no tomorrow.
> 
> So check the fit before you drive off with them, Good Luck!
> 
> Chris



How much taller than stockers are those BFGs?


----------

